
HashiCorp Cloud Platform - chirau
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/announcing-cloud-platform/
======
weitzj
Can I use terraform with this so I don’t need to use the website for HCP
setup?

Is HCP in any way restricted? Say, I want to use HCP but my requirement would
be that the HCP Controller be in eu-central-1 for AWS In FRA or europewest1
for Azure in AMS.

